# Textfeld und Eingabe holen?



## Math55 (29. Mrz 2004)

Moin,

ich habe verschieden viele textfelder, in denen eine zahl steht, wie in einem shop. diese kann dann verändert werden, 
jenachdem, wieviel stück man kaufen möchte. wie bekomme ich aber nun die werte aus jedem einzelnen? geht das überhaupt?

DANKE


----------



## intruder (30. Mrz 2004)

hast du dich schon mal mit dem <form> html-tag und der übergabe von parametern per get und post beschäftigt.

Formular.jsp

.<form action="blabla" method="post"> 
 unter action="" kommt die datei rein, die das Formular auswerten soll bzw. die die eingabe in eine DB speichern soll

......<select name="pulldown1">  - Ein Pulldownmenü
..........<option value="blabla1">blabla1</option>
..........<option value="blabla2">blabla2</option>					
......</select>

......<input type="hidden" name="verstecktesfeld1" value="1"> 
 - Ein feld für versteckte übergaben.

......<input type="text" name="textfeld1"> 
 - Einfaches Textfeld

......<input type="submit" value=" Neuladen "> 
 - Button zum absenden
.</form>		


in der Datei die du unter action eingesetzt hast hollst du nun die parameter ab und verabeitest sie.
also

String pulldown1 = request.getParameter("pulldown1"); // die eingabe aus dem pulldownmenü in ein string
int verstecktesfeld1 = request.getParameter("verstecktesfeld1"); // die eingabe unserem versteckten feld in ein int
String textfeld1 = request.getParameter("textfeld1"); // die eingabe aus dem textfeld1 in ein string
u.s.w....

ging es dir um so was? oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?
abhängig von dem was du übergibst und was du mit den daten anstellen willst mußt du eventuell noch das holen der parameter bisschen anpassen ... dh. z.B.

String para1 = (request.getParameter("textfeld1")!=null)?request.getParameter("textfeld1"):"leer";

dies sorgt dafür, daß auch im falle, daß das textfeld1 leer gelassen wurde, dennoch das Stringobjekt(para1) initialisiert wird.


----------

